
Peertube raising money to finalize a v1 - piti_
https://www.kisskissbankbank.com/en/projects/peertube-a-free-and-federated-video-platform
======
hisham_hm
This needs more visibility! I have watched European conference videos using
PeerTube before and the thing works pretty well. Also, great that they're
using standardized federation technologies (ActivityPub, same protocols as
Mastodon.) All the power to PeerTube for aiming to scale it to the next level.

For what it's worth, I made a contribution!

------
nothrabannosir
1% raised? Barely any activity? (on the fundraiser page nor in this thread)
Looks like this is posted as an advertisement, not so much as a news item.

Is this an unlabeled Show HN?

~~~
piti_
I'm just a follower of the project (I have my own instance), it looked to me
worth sharing it there, so I did.

It didn't seem to me that I should tag it as Show HN, but maybe I was wrong.

~~~
pyg77
(disclaimer, I'm a member of the non-profit editing PeerTube)

I can confirm this is not an ad, 'cause we didn't launch the campaign yet :)
It was published without any communication for now, just we had to publish it
in advance for calendar reasons (our communication manager going on well
deserved holidays, and the person taking over starting only Monday)

So you've cracked a secret that won't be a secret from the beginning of next
week.

If you're interested, we can come back to HN as soon as we have launched the
campaign to inform you, and answer any questions you may have.

------
maturz
[https://joinpeertube.org/en/](https://joinpeertube.org/en/)

[https://d.tube](https://d.tube)

[https://www.bitchute.com](https://www.bitchute.com)

[https://github.com/Tribler/tribler](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler)

[https://view.ly](https://view.ly)

[https://lbry.io](https://lbry.io)

[https://lino.network](https://lino.network)

[https://flixxo.com](https://flixxo.com)

------
microcolonel
So this differs from BitChute in the sense that it's a bit prettier? Or does
this handle encoding as well maybe?

~~~
maeln
I don't know BitChute enough but the main difference to me seems to be that
PeerTube is a community and free-software project where anyone can deploy its
own instance, whereas BitChute is closed sourced and centralized in every
aspect except video streaming.

~~~
microcolonel
I was under the mistaken impression that BitChute had similar source
availability, seems like they actually just have a Monero fork on their
GitHub.

------
rhengles
It's funny because "perturbe" means to annoy someone in portuguese, which
sounds almost exactly the same.

~~~
croon
Without the e at the end, it's the same in English, albeit not the same
pronunciation I gather.

